# New Titanium Pot Call



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 2, 2017)

Made this one this past week end...air dried Black Walnut with 3 - 1/2" titanium over slate...striker is Chili Pepper Red dymondwood...

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Looking great as usual Pappy. I have me a stash of that dymondwood for strikers. I really like the sound they give a call.



Rodney


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 2, 2017)

I do too, but my stash is depleting as we speak...LOL


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks great Jack!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2017)

Besides how great the call looks, I'm just as impressed with how neatly you signed your name!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 4, 2017)

LOL a man's signature is his word....The ink just ran out of the pen faster at the start...LOL here is the second titanium pot this week. Big Leaf Maple Burl....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------

